# Homemade Creations >  Ventilated Roll-Up Door

## Carlos B

So a while back I posted the top hung sliding door for my new roofed over breezeway. For the large front door I decided to go with a novel ventilated roll-up door. Novel in that I have not seen a similar construction before. My main concern was maintaining good cross ventilation down to floor level for such things as welding, metal melting and forging in addition weather protection from wind driven rain, drifting snow,and to a lessor degree security. 

First picture is the roll-up drum.



The welded brackets and hardware.



The brackets and drive unit installed.



The counterweight assembly.



View from outside.



Inside view.



Inside view, door 3/4 open.



The project was not without it's snags but now done it works like a dream.

----------

Seedtick (Oct 2, 2017),

sossol (Oct 2, 2017),

Tuomas (Oct 11, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

those vented roll up doors are popular in Europe and very popular as window shutters

----------


## Carlos B

Nothing new under the sun Frank. I'm not as well traveled as you, but those Europeans do occasionally get a good idea.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

